# Deterring Hawks with Fishing Line



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Deterring Hawks with Fishing Line



> At a time of year when so many of us have chicks to protect, hawk attacks are even higher than usual on our list of concerns. While the chicks are safe in the brooder, the concern of a hawk attack may only be lurking in the back of your mind. However, as the time comes to introduce growing chicks to the outside world, hawk threats need to move from the back of your mind to the forefront.
> 
> Hawks and other birds of prey are an unfortunate part of life with which chicken owners are forced to...


Read more about this article here...


----------

